# New loft in new location



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i have finally got settled in my new home and got the go ahead from the boss(wife) to build my new loft.this is after a 4 year lay off from flying.im gonna build a 4ft by 24ft loft with up to 5 or 6 compartments(movable walls.you might ask why so narrow?i always handle my birds and this type of loft always worked best for me.it is easy to catch the birds.less floor to scrape,and i scrape daily.only one compartment wall will be permanent.this will be the very end room with a solid wall so i can darken ybs.next will be a 4 ft room for 4 pairs of breeders.next will be the center room which will double as a storage/widowhood hen room,etc.,and the other end of the loft will be the widowhood cocks room.the cool thing about my design is i can change the size of the middle 3 rooms depending on space i need at the time.i saved my overhead exhaust fans,my wall vents,etc from other loft at the old place,and i have my widowhood boxes,(20).along with some compartment walls(doweled) for the middle rooms.today i was given 24 pieces of 7/16th osb plywood along with about 40 2X4s,so i should be able to show some construction pics soon.i cant go without the birds much longer.as i wrote this i realize 24ft may not get it.i may go longer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I can imagine how excited you are about building your new loft. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Can't wait for the pictures, we all love pictures!
Consider this though instead of going longer, think of wider instead of 4 feet wide make it 8 feet wide x 24 feet long, you still can partition it off for the closeness you like while being able to better section off areas for your birds like youngsters, old birds(separating male and females), breeding stock or what ever you choose! No matter what you do we will all enjoy your pictures and the ideas you come up with have fun building your loft, looking forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

deejay,i may consider going 6ft wide.this would allow for the nestbox depth,etc still allowing 4ft of real space.im also considering going to 32ft.i have the space to do it.even if i dont use it all right off,it would be there for later.thanks for the reply.

treesgray,im gonna try to take as many pics as possible.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

k-will said:


> deejay,i may consider going 6ft wide.this would allow for the nestbox depth,etc still allowing 4ft of real space*.im also considering going to 32ft.i have the space to do it.even if i dont use it all right off,it would be there for later.thanks for the reply.*


Good deal!  You can NEVER build too big, I think the bigger the better. Best to plan for the birds you may have some day, not the ones you start out with.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i ended up building a floor for 6 x 20 with space to add up to 12 ft later.im glad i added the 2ft width.pics to come as i build.the weather stopped me yesterday.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

got most of the loft up and dryed in.will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How exciting!!! Building from scratch lets you encorporate all the improvements you've seen and thought up over the years. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

K-Will,
Your loft plans sound wonderful. You will be glad you added the extra two feet. My loft built a year ago is 8 x 16 and I'm already wishing it was 8 x 32. I'm eager to see the pics.

Margaret


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks for the replys.i will have the wife post a pic or 2 tomorrow if possible.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

tomorrow became a week later.i will post some later today if possible.the weather has finally broken here alittle and with the use of a heater and halogen lights i can paint and caulk today. just went out to loft to look around and set up to work and found a small puddle of water in front of the landing board in the loft.apparently it rained so hard that the water was hitting the landing board and bouncing off it into the loft.i think i will have to build doors for all the openings now.moisture is a definite "no-no."pics soon if wife will cooperate.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Can't wait for the pictures


----------

